# Ashford & faversham canine society 2/1/11



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Blow away the cobwebs.............lol


held at lockmeadow. Maidstone. Kent. Me16 8lw

open show . Closing date today. Online entries 10/12

i have some schedules available .................................if you need any more info p.m. Me thanks x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone entered??


----------



## findley (Jan 8, 2010)

I have entered 3 of mine mum and son deerhounds and a whippet. Breakfast is good at this show as well.:thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

no i missed the entry


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

findley said:


> I have entered 3 of mine mum and son deerhounds and a whippet. Breakfast is good at this show as well.:thumbup:


sure is........................ scampi and chips even better. come say hi be nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone else going tomorrow?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Me  5 tollers entered and first in the ring!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> Me  5 tollers entered and first in the ring!


yep me too ...stewarding outside....................


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tollisty said:


> Me  5 tollers entered and first in the ring!


i didn't realise you were judging till i had a look in the catologue . did you enjoy yourself?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Yes thanks  Only 2 turned up because the other person that was entered is in hospital (I did know this before the show).


----------

